# Goat Ice-Cream?



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Another sister-thread:

http://www.alternativ.nu/index.php?topic=131606.0;all

and

http://translate.google.com/translate_t#

if any of you would add anything!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, when I have more time, I'll try to figure out the translation thing...I'm really not that lazy...well maybe. 

We made several different recipes for ice cream with our goat milk last year. It was all great! I got some (very expensive) vanilla beans (found them on e-bay, for a lot less, for this year). Made vanilla bean ice cream that was great! 

Good luck with yours. Experimenting is half the fun.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh, thank you for the reply! The Thread Starter up here at 60 degrees North is planning to make ice cream to sell, and her main question is if there might be a market for it in Sweden. Several of us said Very Probably, and I decided to try to benefit from your experiences out there as well.

Questions from the Swedish discussion: Will it sell? Can it be kept cold enough all the way home? Could gourmet restaurants be a way? What do the laws say about e.g. content declaration? Does it taste goat-ly? Must the milk be mixed up with cream for best results? Can it be eaten by cow milk allergics? Must the milk be sterilized before making the ice-cream? Could this *link* food box be an alternative for transport? Could this box be re-used by some kind of pant system?

Just as a sample!  /Trollmor


----------

